# Eclipse: Design Tab wird nicht mehr angezeigt



## GGK_01 (3. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

mir wird in Eclipse der Design Tab nicht mehr angzeigt. Stattdessen erhalte bei all meinen Programmen ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Ist das ein generelles Problem, das ich über ein Update erhalten habe...?
Weiß jemand vielleicht eine Lösung?


```
Internal Error
encountered unexpected internal error. 

This could be caused by a bug or by a misconfiguration issue, conflict, partial update, etc.

org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.AssertionFailedException: Can not find description for toolkit: org.eclipse.wb.swing



Show stack trace. 
Hide stack trace. 

Stack trace:
org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.AssertionFailedException: Can not find description for toolkit: org.eclipse.wb.swing
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.Assert.fail(Assert.java:225)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.Assert.isNotNull(Assert.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getToolkit(DescriptionHelper.java:515)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:402)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:338)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:425)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo00(DescriptionHelper.java:301)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo0(DescriptionHelper.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:232)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getComponentDescriptionResource(DescriptionHelper.java:207)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.addDescriptionResources(DescriptionHelper.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.ComponentDescriptionHelper.getDescription0(ComponentDescriptionHelper.java:364)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.ComponentDescriptionHelper.getDescription0(ComponentDescriptionHelper.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.ComponentDescriptionHelper.getDescription(ComponentDescriptionHelper.java:258)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.JavaInfoUtils.createJavaInfo(JavaInfoUtils.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.swing.parser.ParseFactory.getRootContext(ParseFactory.java:128)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.prepareParseContext(JavaInfoParser.java:1182)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.parse(JavaInfoParser.java:242)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.access$9(JavaInfoParser.java:238)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser$1.runObject(JavaInfoParser.java:153)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser$1.runObject(JavaInfoParser.java:1)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.execution.ExecutionUtils.runDesignTime(ExecutionUtils.java:159)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.parse(JavaInfoParser.java:151)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.internal_refreshGEF(DesignPage.java:534)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.access$9(DesignPage.java:522)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage$8$1.run(DesignPage.java:449)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.syncExec(Synchronizer.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.UISynchronizer.syncExec(UISynchronizer.java:150)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.syncExec(Display.java:4683)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage$8.run(DesignPage.java:446)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.runInCurrentThread(ModalContext.java:464)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.run(ModalContext.java:372)
	at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.ProgressMonitorDialog.run(ProgressMonitorDialog.java:507)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.internal_refreshGEF_withProgress(DesignPage.java:465)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.internal_refreshGEF(DesignPage.java:415)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.UndoManager.refreshDesignerEditor(UndoManager.java:381)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.UndoManager.activate(UndoManager.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.handleActiveState_True(DesignPage.java:263)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.handleActiveState(DesignPage.java:241)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.multi.DefaultMultiMode.showPage(DefaultMultiMode.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.multi.DefaultMultiMode$1.widgetSelected(DefaultMultiMode.java:63)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:240)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1053)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1077)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1062)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.notifyListeners(Widget.java:774)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder.setSelection(CTabFolder.java:2746)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder.onMouse(CTabFolder.java:1433)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder$1.handleEvent(CTabFolder.java:257)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1053)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:4165)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3754)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2701)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2665)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2499)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$7.run(Workbench.java:679)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:668)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:123)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:196)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:344)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:622)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1410)

Full context stack trace:
org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.AssertionFailedException: Can not find description for toolkit: org.eclipse.wb.swing
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.Assert.fail(Assert.java:225)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.check.Assert.isNotNull(Assert.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getToolkit(DescriptionHelper.java:515)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:402)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:338)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:425)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo00(DescriptionHelper.java:301)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo0(DescriptionHelper.java:278)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getResourceInfo(DescriptionHelper.java:232)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.getComponentDescriptionResource(DescriptionHelper.java:207)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.DescriptionHelper.addDescriptionResources(DescriptionHelper.java:68)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.ComponentDescriptionHelper.getDescription0(ComponentDescriptionHelper.java:364)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.ComponentDescriptionHelper.getDescription0(ComponentDescriptionHelper.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.description.helpers.ComponentDescriptionHelper.getDescription(ComponentDescriptionHelper.java:258)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.model.JavaInfoUtils.createJavaInfo(JavaInfoUtils.java:386)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.swing.parser.ParseFactory.getRootContext(ParseFactory.java:128)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.prepareParseContext(JavaInfoParser.java:1182)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.parse(JavaInfoParser.java:242)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.access$9(JavaInfoParser.java:238)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser$1.runObject(JavaInfoParser.java:153)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser$1.runObject(JavaInfoParser.java:1)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.utils.execution.ExecutionUtils.runDesignTime(ExecutionUtils.java:159)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.parser.JavaInfoParser.parse(JavaInfoParser.java:151)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.internal_refreshGEF(DesignPage.java:534)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.access$9(DesignPage.java:522)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage$8$1.run(DesignPage.java:449)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Synchronizer.syncExec(Synchronizer.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.UISynchronizer.syncExec(UISynchronizer.java:150)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.syncExec(Display.java:4683)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage$8.run(DesignPage.java:446)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.runInCurrentThread(ModalContext.java:464)
	at org.eclipse.jface.operation.ModalContext.run(ModalContext.java:372)
	at org.eclipse.jface.dialogs.ProgressMonitorDialog.run(ProgressMonitorDialog.java:507)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.internal_refreshGEF_withProgress(DesignPage.java:465)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.internal_refreshGEF(DesignPage.java:415)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.UndoManager.refreshDesignerEditor(UndoManager.java:381)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.UndoManager.activate(UndoManager.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.handleActiveState_True(DesignPage.java:263)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.DesignPage.handleActiveState(DesignPage.java:241)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.multi.DefaultMultiMode.showPage(DefaultMultiMode.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.wb.internal.core.editor.multi.DefaultMultiMode$1.widgetSelected(DefaultMultiMode.java:63)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:240)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1053)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1077)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1062)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.notifyListeners(Widget.java:774)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder.setSelection(CTabFolder.java:2746)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder.onMouse(CTabFolder.java:1433)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.CTabFolder$1.handleEvent(CTabFolder.java:257)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1053)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:4165)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3754)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2701)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2665)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2499)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$7.run(Workbench.java:679)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:668)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:123)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:196)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:344)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:622)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1410)
```


----------



## pcProfie (3. Dez 2012)

design tab???


----------



## chromosom (3. Dez 2012)

habe das gleiche Problem. habe mir heute den windowbuilder von google in eclipse indigo installiert. und wenn ich den design tab für den grafischen swing editor öffne kommt der fehler. ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob das ein neues allgemeines phänomen ist, da ich das plugin heute zum ersten mal gestestet habe.


----------



## GGK_01 (4. Dez 2012)

anbei ein Screenshot und DesignTab


----------



## GGK_01 (5. Dez 2012)

eine Neuinstallation behob das Problem

GGK


----------

